# Best training books to prepare for new puppy?



## Marcic (May 17, 2020)

Hi! We're getting our new golden in a few months and, while my wife and I have both raised puppies before, I was wondering if anyone had any puppy training book recommendations specifically for golden retrievers?


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m almost done reading The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete and enjoying it (this one was written later than their original How to Be Your Dog’s Best friend and has been revised so it’s much more up to date).
I also liked Your Golden Retriever Puppy Month by Month: Everything You Need to Know at Each Stage to Ensure Your Cute and Playful Puppy and How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live with by Clarice Rutherford and David Neil. The Everything Golden Retriever Book by Gerilyn and Paul Bielakiewicz has a lot of similar information but I didn't like the writing style as much. And The Ultimate Golden Retriever, edited by Valerie Foss is a great reference although it is kind of dated. I'm also going through Retriever Puppy Training: The Right Start for Hunting by Clarice Rutherford and Cherylon Loveland. And I really enjoyed Jackie Mertens Sound Beginnings DVD.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

The one we used and we consider it one of the best....is on Amazon and you can find used one's...get the paperback as it is a reference book you can use when questions come up...
*Golden Retrievers For Dummies*
by Nona Kilgore Bauer (Author)
_4.5 out of 5 stars_  271 ratings


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LA152 said:


> I’m almost done reading *The Art of Raising a Puppy *by the Monks of New Skete and enjoying it (this one was written later than their original How to Be Your Dog’s Best friend and has been revised so it’s much more up to date).


This is the one I always recommend. Not necessarily for all of their methods - they raise German Shepherds and are quite strict with them - but because it really teaches you HOW a puppy learns. And once you understand that, you can apply it in so many ways. I read it 20 years ago when my first puppy came home and then I read it again 12 years later as a refresher before my current girl came home.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

still my favorite starter book...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My favorite for puppies is: Control Unleashed: The Puppy Program: Leslie McDevitt, Pam Green, Monica Percival, Anna Jonsson, Cover photos: Lynne Brubaker Photography, Inc, and Clean Run: 9781892694317: Amazon.com: Books 

I'll have to sort thru my dog training shelf and see which other ones might apply to puppies.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Brave said:


> My favorite for puppies is: Control Unleashed: The Puppy Program: Leslie McDevitt, Pam Green, Monica Percival, Anna Jonsson, Cover photos: Lynne Brubaker Photography, Inc, and Clean Run: 9781892694317: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I'll have to sort thru my dog training shelf and see which other ones might apply to puppies.


I just purchased this and there are great games/tips. But maybe I have a short attention span and wish everything was in a simplified bulletpoint.

Her instructions are in a story-telling narrative format-and go off on tangents - I find myself rereading. Great guide though when I narrow it down.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was given this and enjoyed it. Lots of good information.

The Focused Puppy


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I have enjoyed The Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell & Brenda Scidmore
The Puppy Primer: Patricia B. McConnell, Ph.D., Brenda Scidmore: 9781891767135: Amazon.com: Books


----------

